# What's the best remote desktop program for viewing videos



## groundtreewater (Sep 28, 2008)

I am working on editing a video on a mac by remote desktop from a microsoft computer using Logmein Pro. The video is slow, comes in tiles. Logmein finally let me know videos don't work well with their program. do you know of any programs that will work well with video?
Remote is the only way we can work since I'm working with someone is Arkansas and I'm in Massachusetts.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You could try GoToMyPC. 
https://www.gotomypc.com/

Make sure both computers have sufficient download and upload speeds and that nothing else internet-related is happening at the same time.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You are wasting your time trying to edit a video remotely. Video editing is processor intensive, needs very fast drives, and loads of memory to swap.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

linskyjack said:


> You are wasting your time trying to edit a video remotely. Video editing is processor intensive, needs very fast drives, and loads of memory to swap.


All of the actual processing happens on the remote computer, so that's not a problem. The remote login software acts almost like a KVM switch in software over the internet.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

ferrija1... you got a new avatar?


> All of the actual processing happens on the remote computer, so that's not a problem. The remote login software acts almost like a KVM switch in software over the internet.


Your both right... to an extent. 
You need tons of bandwidth to be able to do this, so I would say this is almost impossible, but can be done, but the processing is on the computer that you are connoting to. Apple has a remote desktop client that is decent.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

dannyn said:


> Apple has a remote desktop client that is decent.


Yes, but it's quite expensive. I just remembered .Mac offers a service (Back to My Mac) that let's you screen share, too.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

I would try the Back to My Mac... or have you already?


----------

